# Food Safety News - 01/16/2022 California citrus industry invests half a million in CPS produce safety research



## daveomak.fs (Jan 16, 2022)

*California citrus industry invests half a million in CPS produce safety research*
By News Desk on Jan 16, 2022 12:05 am
Citrus producers from California are making a collective $500,000 contribution to Center for Produce Safety’s research capital campaign to fund produce-specific food safety research.  The funds will support CPS’s work to identify produce safety questions, call on researchers to answer them, and then share the learnings to industry, government, public health and other stakeholders.  When... Continue Reading


*Chinese Salmonella outbreak linked to egg fried rice*
By News Desk on Jan 16, 2022 12:03 am
A Salmonella outbreak linked to egg fried rice in China affected more than 220 people this past year, according to researchers. Scientists evaluated the incident using epidemiological surveys, routine laboratory testing methods, and whole genome sequencing (WGS) and findings were published in the journal Frontiers in Microbiology. The outbreak occurred in Beijing over three days... Continue Reading


----------

